# The best way to move to Florida



## MrWilliams (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi there, I need some clarification on the best way to move to the states to be with my Fiance.

I am looking to move to Florida in december and I am wandering what is the best way to do it? I of course plan to marry my Fiance but wanted to know which is the best option? (We also need to leave the States June the following year for a Family Wedding so timing is important.)

1. Marry before?
2. Enter on a fiance visa then get married straight away?will it be through in time?
3.Enter on a holiday visa then get married after a month or so?

I understand 3. can be risky but is it so hard to beleive that we wanted try living together before we made the life long commitment?

I fully inted to use an immigration lawyer and would also like to know-cost aside, is it easier to use London or Florida Based?

Any help is much appreciated Simon


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What is the status of your fiancé - USC or permanent resident?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MrWilliams (Jul 12, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> What is the status of your fiancé - USC or permanent resident?
> Cheers,
> Bev


She is a permanent resident and is a Doctor at the VA Hospital


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fatbrit or twostep will have to weigh in here, but a quick check of the relevant web pages seems to indicate that, unless your fiance has taken US citizenship, there isn't a fiancé visa available. 

If you get married, the best you are going to be able to do is a Family second preference visa as described here: Family Based Immigrants

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MrWilliams (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry she was born there so I guess that makes her a USC?! Was not sure about the abbreviation!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MrWilliams said:


> Sorry she was born there so I guess that makes her a USC?! Was not sure about the abbreviation!


you have a choice of a K1 fiancee visa 
or a CR1 spousal visa ...

other methods are not advised


----------

